# Plinking ammo



## Monello

I finally got out and shot yesterday.  I have a fairly new Beretta M9 .22 pistol.  I like the Beretta and anyone that spent any time in the military will be familiar with this pistol.  The Beretta feels nice and solid in my hand.  Not too light nor too heavy.  

But my issue is with my ammo.  I use Remington bulk .22 Golden Bullet ammo.  My magazines hold 15 rounds.  So I can aim and squeeze off a few rounds while trying to improve my marksmanship.  But yesterday I had a high number of misfires.  Checking of other forums it seems other shooters have issues with .22 ammo.  The consensus is that CCI Blazer ammo is the most reliable .22 out there.

Anyone else have any bulk ammo issues?  I still have around 1,500 rounds that need to get used up before I try a different brand.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> I finally got out and shot yesterday.  I have a fairly new Beretta M9 .22 pistol.  I like the Beretta and anyone that spent any time in the military will be familiar with this pistol.  The Beretta feels nice and solid in my hand.  Not too light nor too heavy.
> 
> But my issue is with my ammo.  I use Remington bulk .22 Golden Bullet ammo.  My magazines hold 15 rounds.  So I can aim and squeeze off a few rounds while trying to improve my marksmanship.  But yesterday I had a high number of misfires.  Checking of other forums it seems other shooters have issues with .22 ammo.  The consensus is that CCI Blazer ammo is the most reliable .22 out there.
> 
> Anyone else have any bulk ammo issues?  I still have around 1,500 rounds that need to get used up before I try a different brand.



I have a couple buckets of the Rem Golden but only use it in a Lever Rifle and one revolver that both have a good, hard hitting strike of the firing pin.

My Semi-Autos seem to do best with Winchester SuperX or CCI MiniMags.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...40-grain-power-point-plated-lead-hollow-point


----------



## Bonehead

X2 on the CCI mini mags. Remingtons don't work reliably in beretta, walther, ruger or glock 19 conversion for me. I will shoot them but accept FTF and FTE will occur.


----------



## Kyle

Bonehead said:


> FTF and FTE



That's exactly why i won't use them in any of my semis any longer. 

One Remington exception is VIPERS. They seem to do fine but the semi has to be ok with Hyper-V.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Remington had major issues with the golden bucket rounds. My .22s had problems (with the exception of my old bolt action.22) with them, but never a problem with the CCI Mini Mags. 

X3 for mini mags.


----------



## Gilligan

My Ruger MK III is a picky piece when it comes to the ammunition I feed it. FTF issues mostly. My Remington 66 rifle did too...so I never buy bulk .22 these days. I don't shoot .22 that much any more anyway.


----------



## black dog

X4 for the mini's curing your problem, are you running the pistol wet with oil? That helps in many ways. My son and I shoot thousands of Federal bulk Auto-Match each year in just about all of our non match shooting. 
 I have a Walther TPH and a Walther P22 that hate everything but either CCI minis or Stingers.. it's the only 22 that will reliability function in them. 
 Did the Beretta come with two different recoil springs? 
 I would also suggest the you buy a few different 50 rd 40 grain high velocity 22's and  try them in your pistol.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> My Ruger MK III is a picky piece when it comes to the ammunition I feed it. FTF issues mostly. My Remington 66 rifle did too...so I never buy bulk .22 these days. I don't shoot .22 that much any more anyway.



 That's really surprising about having a feeding problem with any of rugers rimfire autos. Have you ever thought of sending it back to them for service?


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> That's really surprising about having a feeding problem with any of rugers rimfire autos. Have you ever thought of sending it back to them for service?



I've had two of the MK IIIs and both will occasionally fail to feed. I guess I'm just used to putting up with that in rimfire semis because the Remington 66 rifle I grew up with always did the same thing occasionally. I'd be a lot more concerned about it if it was personal defense weapon, but they are not that.


----------



## Monello

Gilligan said:


> I don't shoot .22 that much any more anyway.



I could shoot .22s all day long.  I just need it to put a hole in the target, it doesn't even have to be a very large hole.


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> Did the Beretta come with two different recoil springs?



No.  I did get 2 other magazines, so I don't have to stop all the time and reload.  I'm going to disassemble them and give them a good cleaning also.  I didn't pay attention if it was only 1 of the magazines causing an issue.

I also have a Walther P22.  Man is that gun ever a pain to put back together.  Ugh.


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> I could shoot .22s all day long.  I just need it to put a hole in the target, it doesn't even have to be a very large hole.



Me too!.  I just don't have opportunity to shoot anything much these days so I tend to focus more on my larger caliber stuff. I used to shoot on my own property all the time but with the influx of weenies from the suburbs over the last couple decades, I got tired of the LE visits every time I'd open up the firing range.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> I also have a Walther P22.  Man is that gun ever a pain to put back together.  Ugh.



You should try a Ruger MkI, II or III.


----------



## Bonehead

Ruger Mark I is the only semi that I had spray me with lead and brass. Got rid of that POS after sending it back to Ruger for repair. I did handle a Mark IV hunter model recently...very sweet shooter.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> No.  I did get 2 other magazines, so I don't have to stop all the time and reload.  I'm going to disassemble them and give them a good cleaning also.  I didn't pay attention if it was only 1 of the magazines causing an issue.
> 
> I also have a Walther P22.  Man is that gun ever a pain to put back together.  Ugh.



 Lol..  that two piece barrel is a bitch..  I will say this about lots of the new gen 22's.
 The kid and a own a Sig mosquito and the Walther P22, and I will say this.
 I also have a early Ruger Mk11 heavy barrel, multiple Smith mod 41's, a few Colt Ace 22's all of them work almost flawlessly, even my 41's and they are famous for being finicky. 
 I would say you would he much happier with a new Browning Buckmark, And any of the Rugers auto 22's or the S&W 22 lineup.  
 I shoot bullseye 22 in the winter and for the folks that will not or can't  afford a vintage 41 Smith the Browning Buckmark has a big showing next is the S&W lineup and then Ruger.  And they all shoot very well. 

 The struggle you are having is SO common with the cast alloy 22's that have entered the market in the last 10-12 years.


 I feel your 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


 I feel your pain.


----------



## black dog

Bonehead said:


> Ruger Mark I is the only semi that I had spray me with lead and brass. Got rid of that POS after sending it back to Ruger for repair. I did handle a Mark IV hunter model recently...very sweet shooter.



 Silly question, how does a automatic pistol spray you with lead? 
 The MK4 is the Shizzle in the MK series, super easy takedown for cleaning.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Me too!.  I just don't have opportunity to shoot anything much these days so I tend to focus more on my larger caliber stuff. I used to shoot on my own property all the time but with the influx of weenies from the suburbs over the last couple decades, I got tired of the LE visits every time I'd open up the firing range.



 A rimfire can and a vintage Detroit bullet trap works well in today's environment.
 Even when we shot lots of rimfire in Dotsonville my son would use a can and the only question that was ever asked about noise was what is that tinking sound that was going on all afternoon yesterday?  My dad suggested laying a piece of conveyor belt on the back of the trap and almost silent after that..  
 It's almost uncivilized to shoot nowdays without a can..


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> A rimfire can and a vintage Detroit bullet trap works well in today's environment.
> Even when we shot lots of rimfire in Dotsonville my son would use a can and the only question that was ever asked about noise was what is that tinking sound that was going on all afternoon yesterday?  My dad suggested laying a piece of conveyor belt on the back of the trap and almost silent after that..
> It's almost uncivilized to shoot nowdays without a can..



Truth be told...it's all the 7.62x54r I shoot.  That chit be noisy..


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> I could shoot .22s all day long.  I just need it to put a hole in the target, it doesn't even have to be a very large hole.



 I'm with you, we shoot cases of 22's every year. 
 I'm signed up to shoot a few long range 22 shots at Atterbury this summer & fall. Out to 250 yards..  lol.. that outta be interesting..  The friends on mine that shot it last year said it was hallarious..  and frustrating..


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Truth be told...it's all the 7.62x54r I shoot.  That chit be noisy..



 Lol..  exspecially out of a nagant 44..


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Silly question, how does a automatic pistol spray you with lead?
> The MK4 is the Shizzle in the MK series, super easy takedown for cleaning.



The MKIV is on my short list but they have a recall on them. 

I'd pick up the Target or Hunter models in a heartbeat but i want to be sure the one i end up buying won't have an immediate recall like my P320.


----------



## GWguy

Does the gun have a lot of rounds thru it?  I had a Mossberg 22 rifle and had mis-fires often on "cheap" ammo.  Turns out the tip of the striking pin was worn just a tad.   Filed down the base of the striker so the pin had a fraction more travel.  No more mis-fires.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Lol..  exspecially out of a nagant 44..



Or a DPM..or PSL...SGMT...


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Or a DPM..or PSL...SGMT...



 What variant is the MT ? A pindle or tall mount?   sample / transferable ?
  MT is not computing in my brain ..


----------



## Bonehead

black dog said:


> Silly question, how does a automatic pistol spray you with lead?
> The MK4 is the Shizzle in the MK series, super easy takedown for cleaning.



Well all I can tell you is the pistol stacked two rounds and both went off withe bolt partially open hence the bullet and case fragments in my face chest and hand. That's why that pistol was sols. Ruger could not replicate what happened.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Truth be told...it's all the 7.62x54r I shoot.  That chit be noisy..



Try Indoors at the NRA Range in Fair Fax   .....  

Type 53 Carbine with the AK-74 Muzzle Brake 

the barrel is not long enough to get past the lane dividers, and the blast comes out sideways to reflect off the same


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> What variant is the MT ? A pindle or tall mount?   sample / transferable ?
> MT is not computing in my brain ..



Bolt-operated conversion; not even semi-auto. Just a fun-to-shoot conversation piece.  The SGMT is the tank-mounted variant of the SG43 that has no sights and can be remotely fired electrically. I have a 43 also, but it's a deactivated display piece.  I used to "build" deactivated guns for re-enactors that had vehicles that would mount them. Funny to see Soviet SG-43s and similar on US M113s, old APCs or Jeep mounts...LOL. At a distance they pass visual muster and that's all those guys care about.

Biggest deactivated gun I ever built was a double-barreled MIG 23mm aircraft autocannon that the guy mounted on a home-built (nicely done though) towed carriage; he made the thing look like a wicked anti-aircraft gun (nowadays we see the same basic weapon system mounted in the backs of trucks and manned by ISIS fighters). Like all such demils, it was wacked in to many short chunks with a gas axe when brought to me.  But I stopped messing with that stuff more than a decade ago; don't have enough time for my own projects.

This thing is about 6' long!


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Bolt-operated conversion; not even semi-auto. Just a fun-to-shoot conversation piece.  The SGMT is the tank-mounted variant of the SG43 that has no sights and can be remotely fired electrically. I have a 43 also, but it's a deactivated display piece.  I used to "build" deactivated guns for re-enactors that had vehicles that would mount them. Funny to see Soviet SG-43s and similar on US M113s, old APCs or Jeep mounts...LOL. At a distance they pass visual muster and that's all those guys care about.
> 
> Biggest deactivated gun I ever built was a double-barreled MIG 23mm aircraft autocannon that the guy mounted on a home-built (nicely done though) towed carriage; he made the thing look like a wicked anti-aircraft gun (nowadays we see the same basic weapon system mounted in the backs of trucks and manned by ISIS fighters). Like all such demils, it was wacked in to many short chunks with a gas axe when brought to me.  But I stopped messing with that stuff more than a decade ago; don't have enough time for my own projects.
> 
> This thing is about 6' long!
> 
> View attachment 121887



 Thanks, That's awesome.  Years ago at the first Chantilly Show ( in the closed Kmart building ) I walked into the door and turned left and instantly viewed 3 M14 rifles.
 They were papered back in the 60's as semi auto M14's. The barrels were tiged to the receivers on the bottom, the selectors were tiged in semi mode.
 I bought all three and in the following year I gave them to Ken Lomont to have them repapered and reactivated and but back in service. I sold one with a PVS 4 on top of it and recouped all my money.  I still shoot one of them at least monthly shooting across the course. I miss the days of cheap kits being imported, barrels of rifles for sale and ammo wrapped in brown paper or cardboard boxes for sale for almost nothing.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> I miss the days of cheap kits being imported, barrels of rifles for sale and ammo wrapped in brown paper or cardboard boxes for sale for almost nothing.




Me too, although I doubt I'd have the time and energy for it like I once did. Companies like Prexis that made all manner of new replacement barrels, and the various small companies that built and sold semi conversion kits and complete converted weapons have all but disappeared as the supply of the kits dwindled. My DP-28/DPM semi conversion kits were literally some of the last sold by the company that built/sold the ATF letter-approved one and that was almost 10 years ago.

I still want a Solothurn though....some kinda bad. ;-)


----------



## black dog

I wish my kid could have gone to the Alexandria waterfront and walked through the warehouses stacked to the rafters at Interarms and spend hours with his grandfather looking at all the artillery in front of and the endless guns and ammo piled up insides.
 Just piles of canvas gear, Damn who would have thought it would ever end.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> I wish my kid could have gone to the Alexandria waterfront and walked through the warehouses stacked to the rafters at Interarms and spend hours with his grandfather looking at all the artillery in front of and the endless guns and ammo piled up insides.
> Just piles of canvas gear, Damn who would have thought it would ever end.



I know that had to be amazing. Isn't it ironic that the largest importers/distributors of war surplus arms were in - or very close to - the most virulently anti-2A areas there now are?..Washington DC and California.

Picked up a Uberti 1860 8" 44 yesterday. Got the Howell .45 Colt conversion cylinder on order. Can't wait...should be a lot of fun.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> I know that had to be amazing. Isn't it ironic that the largest importers/distributors of war surplus arms were in - or very close to - the most virulently anti-2A areas there now are?..Washington DC and California.
> 
> Picked up a Uberti 1860 8" 44 yesterday. Got the Howell .45 Colt conversion cylinder on order. Can't wait...should be a lot of fun.



 That should be really fun to play with.. did you see the Boilermakers in the shooting news? 
. Purdue Rifle and Pistol Club News
First of all, Congratulations to the Purdue Rifle & Pistol Club for placing 3rd in the Western Intercollegiate Rifle Conference Championships last month! This year's Conference Championships were held at Purdue's Armory and attended by schools as far away as Georgia and North Dakota. Well Done Boilers!  



This upcoming weekend, the rifle team will be heading down to Ft. Benning, GA for the Collegiate Rifle National Championships! 

Boiler Up!

Best wishes for a successful and safe trip!


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> That should be really fun to play with.. did you see the Boilermakers in the shooting news?
> . Purdue Rifle and Pistol Club News
> First of all, Congratulations to the Purdue Rifle & Pistol Club for placing 3rd in the Western Intercollegiate Rifle Conference Championships last month! This year's Conference Championships were held at Purdue's Armory and attended by schools as far away as Georgia and North Dakota. Well Done Boilers!
> 
> 
> 
> This upcoming weekend, the rifle team will be heading down to Ft. Benning, GA for the Collegiate Rifle National Championships!
> 
> Boiler Up!
> 
> Best wishes for a successful and safe trip!



No, I missed that. Excellent.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> No, I missed that. Excellent.



  Hopefully they will do well through this summer at the Nationals.


----------



## Monello

I shot today with Federal ammo instead of the Remington bullets.  That worked out much better.  No issues at all.  I probably shot somewhere between 150 & 200 rounds.  My placement was much improved today, but I'm not going to give credit to the ammo on that.

Lesson learned.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> I shot today with Federal ammo instead of the Remington bullets.  That worked out much better.  No issues at all.  I probably shot somewhere between 150 & 200 rounds.  My placement was much improved today, but I'm not going to give credit to the ammo on that.
> 
> Lesson learned.



  That's great to hear Monello, some rimfires are just finicky and others could care less on what ammo they will like.   Have fun..


----------



## Gilligan

Gilligan said:


> Picked up a Uberti 1860 8" 44 yesterday. Got the Howell .45 Colt conversion cylinder on order. Can't wait...should be a lot of fun.



Ain't she a beaut,  Clark?  Ordered a bunch of ball ammo, #11 caps, powder, etc etc today. Decided to keep her in shape to fire with either cylinder..the cap-fired or cartridge/pin-fired.  Clint carried these in Outlaw Josey Wales.


----------



## Bonehead

Nothing beats the zen of a black powder revolver, mine is a ruger old army stainless.


----------



## black dog

bonehead said:


> nothing beats the zen of a black powder high wall in 45-90, when you get to roll coal and gag out the smokeless shooters down the line.



 fify.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> fify.



Show off.

A nice .45-90 is still on my short list of "must haves".


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Show off.
> 
> A nice .45-90 is still on my short list of "must haves".



 Folks always ask to shoot them,,,,,,, Once..


----------



## Gilligan

Gilligan said:


> Ain't she a beaut,  Clark?  Ordered a bunch of ball ammo, #11 caps, powder, etc etc today. Decided to keep her in shape to fire with either cylinder..the cap-fired or cartridge/pin-fired.  Clint carried these in Outlaw Josey Wales.
> 
> View attachment 122074
> View attachment 122075



Well wasn't that a let down. Tried it out the other day....the recoil is almost non-existent. Shot .45LC cowboy loads..which is all the cylinder and barrel are rated for. Will shift over to ball and cap this weekend. I could hardly tell the difference in noise and recoil between this and my Colt Navy .36.

No wonder Clint could shoot these so well with one hand in any direction. ;-)


----------



## GURPS

black dog said:


> I wish my kid could have gone to the Alexandria waterfront and walked through the warehouses stacked to the rafters at Interarms and spend hours with his grandfather looking at all the artillery in front of and the endless guns and ammo piled up insides.





barrels full of P-08, C-96's, Mauser Rifles ..... etc


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Ain't she a beaut,  Clark?





I have a .44 Navy and a .36 Army


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Well wasn't that a let down. Tried it out the other day....the recoil is almost non-existent. Shot .45LC cowboy loads..which is all the cylinder and barrel are rated for. Will shift over to ball and cap this weekend. I could hardly tell the difference in noise and recoil between this and my Colt Navy .36.
> 
> No wonder Clint could shoot these so well with one hand in any direction. ;-)



 Yep, not alot of rollback at 10,000 psi.  Just the though of cleaning one after shooting BP keeps me from even taking one out of the box.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Yep, not alot of rollback at 10,000 psi.  Just the though of cleaning one after shooting BP keeps me from even taking one out of the box.


Lol..there is that.  But I shoot a lot of corrosive primer surplus 7.62 so I'm used to it I guess.  Shoot..clean immediately..repeat


----------



## Bonehead

I never had any problems cleaning up a black powder rifle or pistol. Messy but required.


----------



## black dog

Bonehead said:


> I never had any problems cleaning up a black powder rifle or pistol. Messy but required.



 Hey, I get the Black Powder Phenomenon, Smokeless Powder is a Passing Phase.
 I shoot BP cartridge rifles, so not just the firearm, you have to deprime the cases and do a soapy wash asap or they will start growing green or white moss. And do the same with most reloading equipment that you use. 
 So the thought of disassembly of a revolver, cylinder, nipples and so on, 
 Just doesn't Flash my Pan.  But they are fun to shoot. 
 pop.pop.pop.pop.pop.pop. is fun for sure...  But going BOOM while your upwind of the Smokeless crowd, Truly is Rollin Coal..


----------

